# Mini Protank 3



## rampokker (14/7/14)

I have a Mini Protank 3 on my MVP 2, I also have an IClear 16d that I use. I found that the Protank Mini is very heayvy on juice, or maybe it's just a lot smaller than the Iclear, but I doubt that this is the case, as it is supposed to be 1.5ml and the IClear is 1.6ml. 
I was just wondering is this my imagination or has anyone else experienced this.
I also found that the Protank mini will leak some juice if I don't keep it pointing up that is the one thing I love about the Iclear you can put it down just like you want without any juice leaking.
But all that being said I like the Protank a lot, it's so easy to drag and if I could sort out the leaking issue I would probably replace all my the IClears with Protanks.


----------



## Necris (14/7/14)

@rampokker.the mpt3 is a dual coil, havent used the 16d.is it also dual?
I notice the mpt3 is heavier on juice than the pt2.
The leaking may be coil related, have u tried replacing coil.i vape almost only my 2 mpt3's with minimal leaking and gurgling

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rampokker (14/7/14)

@Necris yes the iclear is also dual coil. Will try replacing coils at some stage, I see they now have a 1.2 ohm coil that I want to try.


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Should not be leaking at all. Check all you seals and washers and that the coil unit is well fastened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (14/7/14)

I can also agree that the pro tank does suck the juice but the flavour is one of the best I have got from a tank not including rebuild able so the juice consumption is something that we have to live with but lemme put it 3 words the mpt3 rocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (14/7/14)

I can tell you that vs the pt2 there just is no comparison...flavour, reliability and design all better on the mpt3

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Limbo (14/7/14)

Even vs my Aerotank I stil prefer the mPT3. Flavour just seem better, but my wife has since inherited the mPT3...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorn (16/7/14)

Got a mpt3 today. Using it on a vision spinner 2. So far so good. Upgraded from Twisp. The mouthpiece "rattles" when moving about. Even though the O ring on it seems to seal fine. Have any of you also experienced this?


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

bjorn said:


> Got a mpt3 today. Using it on a vision spinner 2. So far so good. Upgraded from Twisp. The mouthpiece "rattles" when moving about. Even though the O ring on it seems to seal fine. Have any of you also experienced this?


Yes, someone else said the same. What you could do, is take off the o-ring and wrap some dental floss in there. Replace o-ring and see if it is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

Ah! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Necris (17/7/14)

Odd.it bothered me initially but have gotten so used to it I forgot its even an issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

True, same here. Still it does kind "take away" from it's stylishness...


----------



## Necris (17/7/14)

It does yes, considering its sleek lines the offset does take away from its overall design.will try the dental floss tonight


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

not to be funny, my vision spinner 2 is on charge now and vaping my mpt3 on a twisp battery and it's actually not bad at all. i almost want to say, it tastes a bit better than the vision?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

bjorn said:


> not to be funny, my vision spinner 2 is on charge now and vaping my mpt3 on a twisp battery and it's actually not bad at all. i almost want to say, it tastes a bit better than the vision?


Not sure what power the twisp battery outputs....probably 3.7V. Set your spinner to 3.8V and the vape should be pretty much identical.
EDIT: Output could also be 4.2V....so try that on the spinner and compare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

Judging by the taste, compared to the spinner, I would say possibly between 3.3 and 3.7. I have a multimeter but have no idea where to stick the pointy bits to measure the twisp battery.

Anyway, I'm hogging @Necris 's thread now.. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (17/7/14)

Lol,@bjorn, not my thread bro...I just talk a lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

Well then it's you and me both hi jacking the thread


----------



## rampokker (17/7/14)

It's OK guys. The name of the thread is mini protank 3 so I guess anything related to the mpt3 is good. BTW I sorted the leaking on my mpt3, I wasnt tightening everything enough. Did anyone try the 1.2 ohm dual coils on a Mvp, I tried the 1.5 ohm and the 2. I find the 1.5 is hot alot quicker than the 2 so my logic tells me the 1.2 should be even faster.


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

Well in that case. Check how surprisingly spunky it looks on a Twisp battery.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (17/7/14)

Was at the eciggies.co.za PE rep today to pick up 510 connectors for my box mod and she didnt have any 1.2Ohm coils sadly, but picked up 2x 1.5's anyway.
I notice the old style mpt3 coil sucks a ton of juice into it vs the new type.tank level visibly lower after fill.
With a rebuilt pt2 single coil (32g twisted kanthal,8 wraps,1.7ohm, cotton wick)it kicks ass!
Working on wick at the moment as I am getting some gurgling on my juices as most are 70% vg+


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

I should pay that lady a visit sometime to see what she has there.


----------



## Necris (17/7/14)

Yup yup, she has diy flavours im aiming to try, strawberry shortcake and candyfloss locally available, havent tried em yet


----------



## bjorn (17/7/14)

Schweet. I'm keen to start DYI'ing


----------



## Noddy (13/8/14)

Has anyone used the updated dual coils on mpt3? Do you prefer the old style or new coils?

I bought a pack of the upgrade coils, but I broke my glass after only 2 days. Anxiously waiting for vape mail to arrive


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

Noddy said:


> Has anyone used the updated dual coils on mpt3? Do you prefer the old style or new coils?
> 
> I bought a pack of the upgrade coils, but I broke my glass after only 2 days. Anxiously waiting for vape mail to arrive


HRH uses both versions. Not much of a difference in her opinion. I also took a few toots on both, and agree. Just impressions though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (15/8/14)

I have noted I get more of a burnt taste after a day or three with the old ones.updated ones last me longer.but I still alternate between them.even have a pt2 single coil in my mpt3 rotation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (15/8/14)

Thanks


----------



## bjorn (18/8/14)

guys, so it's fine to use a single coil in the mpt3? i'm asking because mine came stock with a dual coil.


----------



## Riaz (18/8/14)

bjorn said:


> guys, so it's fine to use a single coil in the mpt3? i'm asking because mine came stock with a dual coil.


yip perfectly fine buddy

just be sure to wick it nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn (18/8/14)

ok stupid question, what does it mean to 'wick'?


----------



## Noddy (18/8/14)

@bjorn - You can, but you must put another seal back to back on the normal seal to ensure the tank seals.







The difference between the 2






(source: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...d-glass-do-single-coil-protank-heads-fit.html )


----------



## Riaz (18/8/14)

bjorn said:


> ok stupid question, what does it mean to 'wick'?


are you going to rebuild the existing coil?

or are you planning to use a single standard coil in the mpt3?


----------



## bjorn (18/8/14)

i'll rebuild once i run out of the spare dual coils i have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

